# كل ما يخص الطاقه البديله ( الصديقه للبيئه ) و المتجدده أيضا ....متجدد .



## قلم حر (12 فبراير 2007)

أخواتي و أخوتي :
سنبدا هنا في كتابة تقارير ( منقوله ) عن آخر تطورات الطاقه البديله و المتجدده .....حيث في القرن الأخير تسارعت عمليات تدمير البيئه الطبيعيه و تضاعفت عمليات الاٍخلال بالنظام البيئي , وما ظاهرة الدفيئه الخطيره ( سنورد لها موضوعا منفصلا متجددا لأهميتها ) اٍلا أحدى نتائج الاٍعتماد على الوقود الغير متجدد و الملوث بشكل هائل للكره الأرضيه ( خصوصا الفحم و النفط ) !
ملاحظه : مستعدين للاٍجابه على أسئلتكم ( على قدر معلوماتنا و مصادرنا ) ...,و الحمدلله هي جيده جدا .
لنبدأ بالمقدمه :
موارد الطاقة المتجددة.. هل تفي باحتياجات المستقبل؟
0119 (GMT+04:00) - 30/01/07
تقرير: محمود غريب​


​





الشمس والهوا، أبرز مصادر الطاقة البديلة المتجددة ​ 

أبوظبي، الإمارات العربية (CNN) -- فيما يعتبر كثير من خبراء حماية البيئة، مصادر الطاقة المتجددة أحد أبرز الحلول الممكنة لمواجهة قضية التغير المناخي العالمي، يثير آخرون تساؤلات حول جدوى الاتجاه إلى التوسع في استخدامات تلك المصارد، وما إذا كان يمكنها بالفعل الوفاء بالاحتياجات المستقبلية للبشر في مختلف أنحاء العالم.

حول هذه القضية دارت معظم مناقشات اليوم الثاني من مؤتمر البيئة 2007، والذي تنظمه هيئة البيئة بأبوظبي، بدولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة، بالتعاون مع برنامج الأمم المتحدة للبيئة UNEP، واللجنة الاقتصادية والاجتماعية لغربي آسيا ESCWA.

وفي محاولة لحسم الجدل حول جدوى التوجه العالمي لمصادر الطاقة المتجددة، قال علي صايغ رئيس المجلس العالمي للطاقة المتجددة، إن العالم يشهد حالياً ما يمكن اعتباره "طفرة" في التحول إلى استخدامات هذه الطاقة، والتي تعد أيضاً واحدة من أكثر الصناعات ربحية في العالم.

وأضاف قائلاً: "نظراً لتزايد حدة التغيرات المناخية، وزيادة الطلب على مصادر الطاقة، وخاصة الكهرباء، فقد أصبحت الطاقة المتجددة واحدة من أنسب الحلول لهذه التغيرات في بيئتنا."

وحسب آخر تقارير المجلس العالمي للطاقة المتجددة، أوضح صايغ أن العام 2006، شهد توليد نحو 62 غيغاواط من الطاقة الكهربائية، باستخدام طاقة الرياح، كما وفرت الخلايا الكهروضوئية أكثر من 170 ميغاواط، خلال العام المنصرم.

وأشار إلى أن أسبانيا والبرتغال تمكنتا وحدهما من إنتاج ما يزيد على 62 ميغاواط من الطاقة الكهربائية، من الخلايا الكهروضوئية، فيما تسعى كل من الولايات المتحدة وألمانيا واليابان، إلى زيادة استخدام هذا المصدر المتجدد للطاقة، إلى نحو 30 في المائة، من إجمالي استهلاكها من الطاقة.

وحول الجدوى الاقتصادية لاستخدام موارد الطاقة الممتجددة، قال صايغ إن أسواق خلايا الوقود" تضاعفت خلال فترة قصيرة، نتيجة للتقدم الكبير الذي تحقق في هذا المجال، حيث أمكن رفع كفاءة تلك الخلايا مع خفض تكلفة إنتاجها."

كما أشار إلى أن الدول النامية تواصل طريقها قدماً، للتوسع في استخدام طاقة الهيدروجين، فيما شهد سوق السخانات التي تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية، توسعاً بنسبة أكثر من 25 في المائة، خلال السنوات القليلة الماضية.

من جانبه، أشار آلان هوفمان، من وزارة الطاقة الأمريكية، إلى أن معظم التوقعات تشير إلى أن الوقود الأحفوري، كالنفط والفحم والغاز، ستظل محتفظة بمكانتها المتقدمة، في توفير معظم متطلبات الزيادة المتوقعة في استخدام الطاقة.

وأضاف هوفمان، في ورقة العمل التي قدمها أمام المؤتمر، الاثنين، أن توقعات منظمة الطاقة العالمية، والمجلس العالمي للطاقة، وكذلك إدارة معلومات الطاقة الأمريكية، تجمع على أنه سيكون هناك زيادة في الاستهلاك لجميع موارد الطاقة الأولية، خلال العشرين عاماً القادمة.

كما أشار إلى أنه من المتوقع أيضاً نمو معدلات الطلب على الغاز الطبيعي بصورة أسرع مما هي عليه الآن، مع بقاء النفط منفرداً كأكبر مصدر للوقود، خلال تلك الفترة.

إلا أن خبير الطاقة الأمريكي، أكد أن انبعاثات الغازات الكربونية - أحد المسببات الرئيسية لظاهرة التغيرات المناخية - ستتزايد بمعدلات قياسية، بسبب استمرار الاعتماد على مصادر الطاقة التقليدية، دون غيرها من موارد الطاقة المتجددة.


----------



## قلم حر (12 فبراير 2007)

نوع غريب من الطاقه النظيفه و الرخيصه و المتجدده :
دهون الحيوانات مصدر جديد للطاقة ​1600 (GMT+04:00) - 10/01/07





​ 
الدهون الحيوانية متوفرة بكميات كبيرة وبثمن بخس ​ 
ميسوري، الولايات المتحدة (CNN) -- مع الارتفاع المتزايد لأسعار النفط عالمياً، تتزايد جهود البحث العلمي للعثور على مصادر طاقة بديلة ورخيصة، فبعد الأبحاث التقليدية على طاقة الرياح والشمس والمد والجزر، قرر البعض الاستثمار في الطاقة العضوية، عبر إنشاء مصانع لتحويل دهون الدواجن والمواشي إلى وقود.

وفي هذا السياق، لجأ بعض المهتمين بهذه الأبحاث، إلى بناء مصنع خاص في ولاية ميسوري الأمريكية، لتحويل الكميات الكبيرة التي تنتجها تلك الولاية من دهون الدجاج، إلى طاقة عضوية، وذلك بكلفة أولية تقدر بخمسة ملايين دولار.

وقد اهتم العلماء مؤخراً بالزيوت والدهون الحيوانية الزهيدة الثمن كمصدر لاستخراج الوقود العضوي بسبب ارتفاع اسعار زيت الصويا الذي كان المصدر الأول لذلك الوقود.

ويقوم المشروع في ولاية ميسوري على استغلال كميات دهون الدجاج المتدنية الجودة، والتي غالباً ما تباع بأسعار بخسة كمكونات فرعية لأعلاف المواشي، أو لاستخدامها في صناعة الصابون، بهدف صنع وقود عضوي بطاقة إنتاج تبلغ ثلاثة ملايين غالون من الوقود سنوياً.

وقد أعجبت الفكرة مجموعة من شركات تعليب لحوم المواشي مثل Tyson، التي قررت بدورها افتتاح مصنع خاص بها عام 2007 لاستغلال كميات الدهون الحيوانية الهائلة التي تنتج عن عمليات التعليب، في صنع وقود عضوي، الأمر الذي - إذا ما استمر- يبشر بدخول هذا القطاع منعطفاً جديداً.

وفي هذا الإطار، قال جيف وبستر، نائب رئيس شركة Tyson، إن شركته "تنتج سنوياً أكثر من ألف ومائة طن (2.3 مليون باوند) من الدهون الحيوانية، وقد بينت الدراسات أن هذه الكمية تكفي لصنع 300 مليون غالون من الوقود،" وفقاً لما أوردته وكالة الأسوشيتد برس.

غير أن بعض العلماء حذر من التسرع في تقدير أهمية هذه الدهون كمصدر للوقود العضوي، مقارنة مع زيت الصويا، مشيرين إلى سرعة تكثف هذه المادة في ظل درجات حرارة متدنية، مطالبين بعدم تسويقها في المناطق الباردة.

ولفتت مصادر متابعة، إلى أن الإنتاج الأمريكي من الوقود العضوي قد تضاعف في السنتين الأخيرتين، حيث بلغ ما بين 150 و225 مليون غالون سنوياً، مقارنة بالعام 2004، حين لم يتجاوز الإنتاج 75 مليون غالون.

ورغم أن كلفة إنتاج غالون الوقود العضوي تبقى أعلى بكثير من مثيلتها في الوقود الأحفوري، إلا أن الإعفاءات الضريبية التي يحظى بها ذلك النوع من الوقود، تساهم في تذويب هذا الفارق لدى بيعه للمستهلكين.


----------



## قلم حر (12 فبراير 2007)

فضلات الكلاب و الطاقه !!!
فضلات الكلاب لإنتاج الطاقة البديلة​1101 (GMT+04:00) - 23/03/06







مدينة سان فرانسيسكو تحول فضلات الكلاب إلى طاقة بديلة ​.
سان فرانسيسكو، كاليفورنيا (CNN)-- يسعى مسؤولون في مدنية سان فرانسيسكو اللجوء إلى فضلات الكلاب لإعادة تدويرها إلى مصادر بديلة للطاقة، خاصة وأنها تشكّل نسبة 4 بالمائة من الفضلات التي يخلفها سكان المدينة الصديقة للكلب.

وتقوم سلطات المدينة فعليا بإعادة تدوير أكثر من 60 بالمائة من النفايات، إلا أن المسؤولين يأملون إعادة تدوير 5.897 طن متري من فضلات الكلاب سنويا.

وستبدأ شركة "نوركال للفضلات" المتخصصة بجمع القمامة في مدينة سان فرانسيسكو ببرنامج رائد في خلال الأشهر القليلة المقبلة، تقوم بموجبه باستخدام أكياس خاصة لجمع فضلات الكلاب من شوارع حديقة عامة.

وسيتم وضع الفضلات في خزان حيث تتغذى فيه البكتيريا على البراز لأسابيع لتتحول لاحقا إلى غاز الميثان.

وبعدها يمكن ضخ غاز الميثان في أنابيب موصولة إلى آلات التدفئة أو جهاز الطبخ أو أي أداة أخرى تعمل بالغاز الطبيعي. ويمكن أيضا استخدامه لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية.

يُذكر ان هذه التقنية ليست بالجديدة، فقد اعتمدتها أوروبا قبل 20 عاما، كما أن هناك أكثر من 600 مؤسسة زراعية تعتمد هذه التقنية لتدوير قمامتها.

هذا ووفق ما قاله الناطق باسم شركة "نوركال" روبرت ريد وويل برينتون، مستشار في شركة إعادة تدوير في ماين، فإنهما لا يعرفان أيا في الولايات المتحدة يستخدم التقنية التي تبلغ كلفتها واحد مليون دولار، لتدوير فضلات الحيوانات الأليفة إلى طاقة، إلا أن برينتون قال إن عددا من الدول الأوروبية تقوم بإعادة تدوير فضلات الكلاب والأطعمة وغيرها من الأوساخ إلى طاقة بديلة.

يُذكر أن مدينة سان فرانسيسكو التي يعود اسمها للقديس فرانسيس، نصير الحيوانات، تحتضن قرابة 240 ألف كلب وقطة.


----------



## قلم حر (12 فبراير 2007)

الذره و الطاقه !
علماء يدرسون تحويل الذرة إلى مصدر طاقة
1600 (GMT+04:00) - 17/12/06​





​ 
معمل الايثانول في مقاطعة ''لوا'' الأمريكية، محاطاً بحقول الذرة 
.​​ 
نيويورك، الولايات المتحدة (CNN)-- بعد ما عاناه المستهلكون حول العالم، بسبب ارتفاع أسعار الوقود، تزداد يوماً بعد يوم، بحوث العلماء الرامية إلى اكتشاف وتطوير وسائل طاقة بديلة، وفي هذا السياق، تعتزم مجموعة من العلماء، الدفع باتجاه تطوير أبحاث زيادة محصول الذرة، بما يضمن الحصول على كميات كبيرة من مادة الايثانول.

وفي الإطار عينه، نقلت وكالة الأسوشيتد برس، عن كينيث كاسمان، مدير مركز نبراسكا لعلوم الطاقة، توجيهه لوماً شديداً إلى البرامج الحكومية، التي اعتبرها مقصرة في أبحاث إنتاج الذرة، رغم تأكيده أن من شأنها ضمان غلال وفيرة، تكفي لتكون مصدراً للطاقة الرخيصة والغذاء الصحي في آن معاً.

لكن الوكالة نقلت عن الدكتور لستر براون من معهد "سياسة الأرض،" عدم رضاه عن الفكرة، مشيراً إلى أن العديد من دول العالم الفقيرة، تعتمد على الذرة كغذاء لشعوبها، وتحويل هذه النبتة إلى مصدر للطاقة، سيرفع سعرها بشدة، ويهدد التوازن الغذائي لهذه الشعوب.

من جهة أخرى رفضت مصادر من دائرة شؤون المستهلك الأمريكية، المشاريع الرامية لاستخدام الذرة في صنع الايثانول، محذرة من انعكاس هذه الخطوة على الثروة الحيوانية، وقطاع الدواجن، الذي تستخدم فيه الذرة كعلف.

وحذرت الدائرة من ارتفاع كبير سيطال أسعار المنتجات الحيوانية، ودعت إلى رسم خطوط واضحة بين الغذاء والطاقة، بشكل يؤدي إلى الفصل التام بين القطاعين.

ونقلت الأسوشيتد برس عن أوساط أصحاب المزارع في مقاطعة "لوا" الأمريكية، تذمرهم من وجود معمل لاستخراج الايثانول من الذرة في جوارهم، الأمر الذي انعكس ارتفاعاً على أسعار الذرة في المنطقة، بسبب الاستهلاك الكبير للمصنع.

بالمقابل رفض أصحاب معامل استخراج الايثانول هذه الدعوات، مؤكدين أن بوسع القطاع الزراعي تأمين الكميات اللازمة من الذرة، لتوفير الغذاء والوقود في الوقت عينه، مستندين إلى ما صرح به اتحاد مزارعي الذرة الأمريكي في هذا الشأن.


----------



## قلم حر (18 فبراير 2007)

الذره و الطاقه !
علماء يدرسون تحويل الذرة إلى مصدر طاقة !!!
منشور في :  17/12/06






معمل الايثانول في مقاطعة ''لوا'' الأمريكية، محاطاً بحقول الذرة 
.​
نيويورك، الولايات المتحدة (CNN)-- بعد ما عاناه المستهلكون حول العالم، بسبب ارتفاع أسعار الوقود، تزداد يوماً بعد يوم، بحوث العلماء الرامية إلى اكتشاف وتطوير وسائل طاقة بديلة، وفي هذا السياق، تعتزم مجموعة من العلماء، الدفع باتجاه تطوير أبحاث زيادة محصول الذرة، بما يضمن الحصول على كميات كبيرة من مادة الايثانول.

وفي الإطار عينه، نقلت وكالة الأسوشيتد برس، عن كينيث كاسمان، مدير مركز نبراسكا لعلوم الطاقة، توجيهه لوماً شديداً إلى البرامج الحكومية، التي اعتبرها مقصرة في أبحاث إنتاج الذرة، رغم تأكيده أن من شأنها ضمان غلال وفيرة، تكفي لتكون مصدراً للطاقة الرخيصة والغذاء الصحي في آن معاً.

لكن الوكالة نقلت عن الدكتور لستر براون من معهد "سياسة الأرض،" عدم رضاه عن الفكرة، مشيراً إلى أن العديد من دول العالم الفقيرة، تعتمد على الذرة كغذاء لشعوبها، وتحويل هذه النبتة إلى مصدر للطاقة، سيرفع سعرها بشدة، ويهدد التوازن الغذائي لهذه الشعوب.

من جهة أخرى رفضت مصادر من دائرة شؤون المستهلك الأمريكية، المشاريع الرامية لاستخدام الذرة في صنع الايثانول، محذرة من انعكاس هذه الخطوة على الثروة الحيوانية، وقطاع الدواجن، الذي تستخدم فيه الذرة كعلف.

وحذرت الدائرة من ارتفاع كبير سيطال أسعار المنتجات الحيوانية، ودعت إلى رسم خطوط واضحة بين الغذاء والطاقة، بشكل يؤدي إلى الفصل التام بين القطاعين.

ونقلت الأسوشيتد برس عن أوساط أصحاب المزارع في مقاطعة "لوا" الأمريكية، تذمرهم من وجود معمل لاستخراج الايثانول من الذرة في جوارهم، الأمر الذي انعكس ارتفاعاً على أسعار الذرة في المنطقة، بسبب الاستهلاك الكبير للمصنع.

بالمقابل رفض أصحاب معامل استخراج الايثانول هذه الدعوات، مؤكدين أن بوسع القطاع الزراعي تأمين الكميات اللازمة من الذرة، لتوفير الغذاء والوقود في الوقت عينه، مستندين إلى ما صرح به اتحاد مزارعي الذرة الأمريكي في هذا الشأن.


----------

